# Plans for balancing wine bottle holder?



## Vrtigo1 (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm looking for plans for a balancing wine bottle holder, like this one:

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/27215

A friend has mentioned that she would like one, and I think it would make a nice Xmas gift.


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

Here you go!

http://www.wwgoa.com/articles/projects/mystifying-balancing-wine-bottle-holder/

Make it out of thick stock for more stability.


----------



## rajkalex (Dec 18, 2009)

I made one from an issue of scroll saw magazine. Here's the issue.

http://www.foxchapelpublishing.com/p-883-scroll-saw-woodworking-crafts-issue-31-summer-2008.aspx?affiliateID=10053

Sorry I don't have a picture handy for you.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

it's described here: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/3204

here's a jig that was made: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/13508

a discussion here: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/5637


----------



## mpwilson (Aug 1, 2011)

I absolutely love this place 

I did a generic online search for this and it led me back to lumberjocks yet again.

I figure Christmas presents this year are going to be a cutting board paired with a wine bottle holder.

Thanks o/


----------



## RickLoDico (Jan 7, 2010)

...and if you're planning on a seafood dinner…


----------

